# Coastal Pic



## Herpetology (Nov 12, 2020)

Havent shown this guy in a while, Wild Type Coastal, hes still kicking along, 8ft

Even though he has nothing (no visual or het) in him, i love his patterns  and hes so good for handling hes bit me a few times though all my own fault OOps


----------



## CF Constrictor (Nov 13, 2020)

A couple of my little neckringers.












20150320001917



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020


















20190319_161550-1



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020


















20150624050018



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 12, 2020


















20160119005425-1



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020


















20190511_011058



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020
__ 2





[doublepost=1605190299,1605189621][/doublepost]












20151011013017



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020





[doublepost=1605194663][/doublepost]












20140214021953



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020


















20141218023820



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020


















20140206023556-1



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020


















20140206023547



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020


















20140214021935



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020


















20141218023627



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020


















20160119004527



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020


















20160119004629



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020





And a few locals


----------



## Wolfgang5 (Nov 13, 2020)

This is my little psycho, I mean Coastal,
I love him but I'm not so sure he feels the same, haha

@CF Constrictor
The second one has amazing patterns, that color is unreal.


@Herptology
Such a gorgeous boy, We are so lucky here in Australia to have such beauty in our wild pythons.


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 13, 2020)

Wolfgang5 said:


> This is my little psycho, I mean Coastal,
> I love him but I'm not so sure he feels the same, haha



That looks like a jungle Possibly Julatten to me :O would potentially explain the "psycho" aspect


----------



## CF Constrictor (Nov 13, 2020)

Yeah he is looker , his mum is a coastal jag and his dad is a very atractive black and gold jungle x diamond. He looks very different to both though and is very easy going , in fact he is probably the calmest of all my 3.
[doublepost=1605263079,1605258955][/doublepost]A few more.












20190319_161609-1



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020
__ 1


















20180826_162258-1



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020


















20190127_175040-1



__ CF Constrictor
__ Nov 13, 2020


----------



## Wolfgang5 (Nov 13, 2020)

Herptology said:


> That looks like a jungle Possibly Julatten to me :O would potentially explain the "psycho" aspect



So you don't think he is a coastal?
He's not really psycho, just a little defensive.
I've only had him a few months, @CF Constrictor knows this story, but basically he hates being handled, come from a home with toddlers who jumped on his enclosure and broke the glass, I think he was roughly handled... at the start, if you touched or attempted to touch him he would strike, strike, and strike again, or he would hold on to your hand for his life and stare at you, that's if he wasn't trying to launch himself out of your hands.
He has settled down heaps and even tonight when I added a few hides he came out to investigate me calmly, so I think he is getting better, still haven't handled him for a while and want to wait until I feel he feels more comfortable, all I can do is be patient and give him space.
He was sold to me as a coastal and I never assumed any different
Coastal, Jungle, same same, as long as he is happy and healthy, he can be anything he wants and I'll support him, unless he wants to become a journalist or a cyclist, then I'll disown him.

@CF Constrictor
He is an impressive boy, I like him very much, his color would look awesome in the sun.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Havent shown this guy in a while, Wild Type Coastal, hes still kicking along, 8ft
> 
> Even though he has nothing (no visual or het) in him, i love his patterns  and hes so good for handling hes bit me a few times though all my own fault OOps


That is one gorgeous coastal Herpetology. I might try and upload some pics of my little caramel sometime.


----------

